# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Floridians where ya at?

## Emilio

Roll call. :Very Happy:

----------


## Jyson

Here!  :Couch:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Northeast Florida here.

----------


## Emilio

Oh I'm at the bottom guys the MIA. LOL

----------


## ballmom

Lakeland

----------

lunacyfx (12-04-2015)

----------


## hmj75

305 in da house!!!!!!

----------


## 82shovel

Pensacola area here... :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## bpqueen

Just joined from Tampa.  I am shopping for my first BP now (have to wait until I am back from vacation at the beginning of August) and will be at Repticon this coming weekend!

--BPQ

----------


## FIREball

Daytona Beach area

----------


## Emilio

> Just joined from Tampa.  I am shopping for my first BP now (have to wait until I am back from vacation at the beginning of August) and will be at Repticon this coming weekend!
> 
> --BPQ


 Welcome aboard watchout Bp's are very addictive. :Wink:

----------

bpqueen (06-07-2010)

----------


## AIngram

Plant City!! :Razz:

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

Winter Springs

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Tallahassee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wizard



----------

_cory9oh4_ (09-24-2013)

----------


## Furf

Orlando here!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------


## YoshiBP

North Tampa

----------


## YoshiBP

Grew up in Ocala

----------


## SteveySingle

> Merritt Island, FL where we *used to* launch the shuttle 
> 
> Any other Brevard residents? Would love a local mentor


I'm in Titusville, came to this thread to find other Brevard members...specifically to find a better deal on rats! Where do you get yours?

----------


## shadowsnakes

Fort Lauderdale!  :Very Happy:

----------


## greco

I'm in Orlando. I have a long history with reptiles but just got back into keeping them last year after a long dry spell. Right now I have a small collection of BP morphs that I've begun breeding. First clutch hatched successfully last weekend! 

I'd love to get in touch with other keepers and breeders in the area. Looking to expand my collection and maybe find someone who's selling rodents. I've been planning to rejoin CFHS and start going to the meetings again but something always seems to come up.

----------


## Alexjp127

North Port, Checking in. (South of sarasota, maybe an hour south of Tampa)

----------


## Alexjp127

> Port Charlotte right here! Not that any of y'all have heard of it lol.


I'm just next to you. Know any good vets in the area?

----------


## Legion of Doon

Port St Lucie via West Palm and Gainesville.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Sanford, Florida in Seminole county. Born and raised but my job (iron worker) requires some traveling so I've stayed in almost every city in the state

----------


## DandD

> Just joined from Tampa.  I am shopping for my first BP now (have to wait until I am back from vacation at the beginning of August) and will be at Repticon this coming weekend!
> 
> --BPQ


Just wondering where people from Florida go for vacation? Is it just some other part of Florida? Im from pa so anytime someone takes vacation its usually to florida

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

I'm currently on probation and not allowed to leave the state. As of now, my "vacations" are usually to Daytona and new Smyrna beach. I'll be off probation in November and I usually take an annual trip to North Carolina to go snow skiing

----------


## greco

> Just wondering where people from Florida go for vacation? Is it just some other part of Florida? Im from pa so anytime someone takes vacation its usually to florida


Most other Floridians I know do go on vacation to another part of the state (the coast or the Keys) unless they're going to visit family in another state, lol. 

Personally I've been thinking about going somewhere like Colorado because I was born in Florida, I've never seen mountains or even snow!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirus Uno

Orlando/Kissimmee. Holla!

----------


## Knowell

New smyrna beach here! Right under daytona!!

 :Cool:

----------


## MCKINLEYW

SARASOTA/BRADENTON AREA HERE!!! Newish to the forums.

----------


## Sirus Uno

Kissimmee FL! HOLLA!

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk
Just realized I already posted here... Delete if possible... I tried.

----------


## Emilio

Time flys started this thread 9 years ago  

Still in the MIA 305 Baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

